# Beretta End Cap Swivel



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone have any experience or comments on the end cap swivel for the beretta's cabelas sells? I own a 390 and I looked at the customer reviews and saw lots of negative things such as not being able to screw it down all the way. Any of you guys have one of these or have any thoughts? I enjoy having a strap on my gun since I do a lot of walking into water.


----------

